# Modular Layout - The Beginning!



## charliem (Dec 23, 2012)

After having completed a small 2x2 N scale circle for my Sunday school room, it’s time to plan for 2020 and how to go bigger! I’m looking at building a modular layout, using the 2’x2’ pink foam board from Lowe’s. Looking at using 3 Or 4 for a 6’x2’ or 8’x2’ layout, with two separate loops. I’m looking for ANY & ALL advice on this type of layout- wiring, joining the sections, track, etc.. Thanks all and Merry Christmas from Texas!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Are you building a modular layout to join certain modules of your layout to a club layout or train show display? Or is it for moving and transportability issues?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have the same question as Michael. What is
your concept of module? Modular benchwork
is often used in HO and larger scales. I used the system
on my room size HO layout. I made frames of various
sizes and shapes. These are assembled in various
combinations to provide support for your layout.

However, the much smaller size of N scale layouts
seems to make the use of a sheet of plywood a much easier
solution.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

What the above questions are getting at is whether you intend your module having standardized track placement at the ends, so that they will mate with modules built by others, or whether you're just building something for yourself, in which case you control the interface and place the tracks where they need to be.

If you really are looking for "any and all advice", then I only have one piece for the time being: read as much as you can, both here and in actual books and magazines. Since there's no one right way to do this, that scattershot approach is going to get you a million suggestions, some of which will be contradictory, but all of them valid.


----------

